# My small collection keeps growing....



## Carmell (Oct 27, 2006)

I started in 2004.  I just bought stuff from Nocturnelle and Formal Black but have not taken pictures yet.  Once I do I will add them in.  I love the quads and pallettes.  Those are my favorites except that the Gem ones set off store alarms so I can't take them with me!!!!  Ha ha ha!


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 27, 2006)

Nice collection.


----------



## little teaser (Oct 27, 2006)

nice what pigments are those


----------



## Carmell (Oct 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_nice what pigments are those_

 
The pigments are lovely lily and pinked mauve.  I also just bought subtle which I LOVE.


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 27, 2006)

lovely collection


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 28, 2006)

lovely.


----------



## geeko (Oct 28, 2006)

nice stuff there...i see that u have hit pan on an e/s! i salute u...

i'll never be able to hit pan on any of my shadows


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 28, 2006)

oooh I <3 pinked mauve!


----------



## mzmephime (Oct 29, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

stunning...look at those lipglasses...lovely collection hon


----------



## rockjr1984 (Feb 21, 2008)

wow!! It's all so pretty!!


----------

